# Hello Everyone!!



## ScoobyGirl314 (Aug 6, 2004)

Hello I'm Cherokee, 21 years old, live in Houston, and a stay at home mom with my 20 month old son. I have two kitties *father and daughter* Katrina *father-the kittie in my AV* and April *daughter* I also own a chihuahua named She-Ra. I have always loved all animals ever since I can remember...but hold a special place in my heart for cats. This looks like a wonderful place and I hope to become friends with everyone!!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, Cherokee!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Great to have ya onboard, looking forward to hearing more, and seeing pics, hint, hint?


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome Cherokee - you have a pretty name!


----------



## ScoobyGirl314 (Aug 6, 2004)

Thanks everyone!! I will post more pics of my babies after I resize them...the pics are huge.  And thanks Ionan


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Welcome, welcome, welcome!!


----------



## malcolmsmom (Jun 18, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard Cherokee. I live in Houston also right now, good to know there are other Houstonians here


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Cherokee and welcome!

Peace,
Mike


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Cool name, Cherokee to this wonderful forum and wonderful people


----------

